# I have never done overclocking before!, I NEED HELP



## kingcross (Nov 18, 2009)

--- >> http://www.techsupportforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=60776&stc=1&d=1259101195

Above is my SPEC and Below is my POWER SUPPLY information

Cooler Master - Extreme Power Plus 500W
model - Rs-500-PCAR-A3
Type-Intel form Factore ATx12V2.3
Non-PFC
input V 90~132/180~264V
input current [email protected]/[email protected]
input-frequencey Range-47 ~ 63HZ
Fan-sleeve bearing 120mmfan
Power Good signal- 100~500ms
Hold up Time- 17 ms
Efficiency(load) 70 %
MTBF- 100,000hrs
Protection Ovp/ocp/opp/scp
Operation Temperatrure - 0~40oC
AC input- 115/230V 10/6A 60/50HZ


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you have been replied to before there is no need to post again. It was explained to you that some people can't open your link because their works firewalls do not allow them to. You should post your specs in written form.

please read this to get a better understanding of overclocking then come back if you have questions http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------

